# RC-International-Speedways (RCIS), Green Cove Springs, FL



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2010)

Near the Jacksonville area.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2010)

*On Road TC Club Race, Sat, Apr 30, 2011*

Our next race event will be this Saturday, Apr 30, 2011, On Road TC Club Racing. All classes welcome, registration is from 8:30-10:30 am and racing starts at 11am. It has been a while since we've done On Road TC racing but a few of you have been asking so we have decided to take advantage of the extra Saturday this month and host this event. Please visit our website http://www.rc-international-speedways.com/ for more details.


----------

